# Dixie kidded triplets - 2 doelings, 1 buckling



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Fairlea Dixie x Phoenix Rising OneKnightStand - triplets - born 2/19/2012:

buckling (reserved)
[attachment=2:24wor9b4]IMG_3508tgs.JPG[/attachment:24wor9b4]

doeling 1
[attachment=1:24wor9b4]IMG_3519TGS.JPG[/attachment:24wor9b4]

doeling 2
[attachment=0:24wor9b4]IMG_3481tgs.JPG[/attachment:24wor9b4]

We plan to retain one of the doelings, but I have no idea which one it will be. We are still working on names :?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

So adorable!!! I love doeling 1 the most!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats! So cute!!! I love black and white goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What little doll babies! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! Congrats on the beautiful :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cute kids! Congrats! Can't wait to see them for real!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Can't wait to see yours in person, too, Hunter


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Lovely kids...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute! I love black and white


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Can a goat get any cuter?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The first doeling pictured looks like she has a tongue sticking out lol
so cute!!! I love their little fluffy faces!!    :lovey:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking kids!!!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I love doeling 2...you can just bring her on over here


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course I think they are very cute LOL


----------

